# plug porn friday ......



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

well i did not think i was ever going to get them done...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Really nice work. The fat alberts will go nuts over the blue one in photo #3...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work smitty! Don't know why, but they all look like they're smiling at me.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Nice work smitty! Don't know why, but they all look like they're smiling at me.



thay are thay think you are cute lol:confuse


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

smitty919 said:


> thay are thay think you are cute lol:confuse


I think he meant he wants to buy some.

Oh, BTW, I don't get the title of your thread.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

They get me hot and bothered. Smitty, did you use you new air brush on these? Love the 3 in shot #2. Check you PMs Philly Jack


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

you 2nd picture is great. you wanna let those go to me...maybe some tades? man your stuff keeps lookin better and better. maybe ill wait a lil longer


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

EugeneChoe said:


> you 2nd picture is great. you wanna let those go to me...maybe some tades? man your stuff keeps lookin better and better. maybe ill wait a lil longer



lol your to funny.
thay all went to trades.
and i kept the green one.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> They get me hot and bothered. Smitty, did you use you new air brush on these? Love the 3 in shot #2. Check you PMs Philly Jack



when i made yours i had post the pics of them and had a guy that wanted the same kind lol

yes i used the airbrush


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, ya ever do any pencil poppers? Philly Jack


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

u do sum gud chit smitty


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

So how big are these? 

Jack - you have some already? Bring them with you if you do - I'd like to see them up close.


----------



## wetflyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

:fishing:

Very nice stuff!!!
I do alot of spooks and poppers also needles

Wet


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

wetflyguy said:


> :fishing:
> 
> Very nice stuff!!!
> I do alot of spooks and poppers also needles
> ...



dont just tell show us some.

welcome


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude those are sweet!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

How can I get ahold of one of those broke back swimmers like the light blue in the second pic?

Rich


----------



## BiggerBass (Jan 16, 2008)

Check this lure out! Heard this one was done in oak.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

BiggerBass said:


> Check this lure out! Heard this one was done in oak.


you would know.
hay i got a idea start your own thread.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Oh, BTW, I don't get the title of your thread.


Tuna ... some guys 'porn' / addiction is fishing plugs/lures. So looking at these 'virgin' plugs is like look and porn for some folks ... get it?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Squalus, I'll be bringing them along in April. Should be some stripers still around in MD and ya never know what we might find in OBX. Philly Jack


----------



## BiggerBass (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry Smitty... you're right. I should have posted that seperate. My bad... your stuff is way awesome!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

BiggerBass said:


> Sorry Smitty... you're right. I should have posted that seperate. My bad... your stuff is way awesome!



just playing with ya 

hay did you get one of them yet i want to hear some feed back on them thing is a work of art to say the least.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Smitty - I got to see your work first hand today. Philly Jack brought the plugs he got from you along today when we met up at James Tackle to get his new AFAW.

Really nice work on those. If had some of your plugs, I don't think I'd want to put them in water - they are real works of art.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

squalus said:


> Smitty - I got to see your work first hand today. Philly Jack brought the plugs he got from you along today when we met up at James Tackle to get his new AFAW.
> 
> Really nice work on those. If had some of your plugs, I don't think I'd want to put them in water - they are real works of art.


well thank you verry much.
but as pretty as thay may be thay really look better in a bass mouth


thanks for the kind words
smitty


----------

